# Best Source for Corks



## MFC (Nov 19, 2010)

What are the collective thoughts on these corks?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I am sure that his has been asked before but my search on this forum was not fruitful. I am looking for the cheapest medium storage corks that I can find (2-4 year). 1+1 would be ideal but I'm willing to use others. I would like to pay .14 cents per cork or less (with shipping) for 1000. Any ideas on the best source?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

I paid .12 each for 1+1 personalized corks here.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry corks isnt something I try and save money on and those corks dont state if they are 1.5" or 1.75". I only use 1.75 myself. I dont go crazy on corks either though, I use these and find them very easy to go in and come out due to an extra thick layer of parafin wx coating. I have bottles around 6 years that arent Bordeaux that are still doing quite nicely despite low levels of tannin. These are the ones I use which are a little more expensive then what you have listed but when I find something that works good I dont try and fix it.
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-879-2320c.aspx


----------



## MFC (Nov 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I paid .12 each for 1+1 personalized corks here.



I took note of that when you posted in another thread (sneaky sneaky). I have yet to call and ask them if they just sell non personalized corks at that price (or just grape print or something generic). If so I will be buying from them. That's an excellent price from what I have seen for 1+1. I really hope that is there everyday pricing. If not I might give these amazon ones a try they are 8 cents a piece.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 19, 2010)

i dont recall all of the specifics on my corks 'cept to say they are 100% natural cork...i pad a one time set up charge for firebranding and now pay in the md 20 cent range for my corks...i have to buy minimum 2000 at a time...from Ganau

very satisified with what they present to my customers


----------



## MFC (Nov 19, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Sorry corks isnt something I try and save money on and those corks dont state if they are 1.5" or 1.75". I only use 1.75 myself. I dont go crazy on corks either though, I use these and find them very easy to go in and come out due to an extra thick layer of parafin wx coating. I have bottles around 6 years that arent Bordeaux that are still doing quite nicely despite low levels of tannin. These are the ones I use which are a little more expensive then what you have listed but when I find something that works good I dont try and fix it.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/p-879-2320c.aspx



In my case the corks are the priciest part of my wine making second only to the grapes. I am really trying to find a reliable source for the future, I have found some great deals on grapes and carboys locally in CT but for some reason they all want to kill me on the corks (Have not been to M&M but I might take a trip in the future).

That's interesting about your Bordeaux because I would think that the parafin on these corks reduce the aging time because parafin cracks over time and they might let air in . My family used to put parafin on the tops of the corks to stop any air from getting in for long term storage but after a while the parafin would be dry and fall off.


----------



## MFC (Nov 19, 2010)

AlFulchino said:


> i dont recall all of the specifics on my corks 'cept to say they are 100% natural cork...i pad a one time set up charge for firebranding and now pay in the md 20 cent range for my corks...i have to buy minimum 2000 at a time...from Ganau
> 
> very satisified with what they present to my customers



I'd love all natural corks but they are way to pricey for me right now. Maybe someday though, if I hit the lotto and open a small winery. One can hope right.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 21, 2010)

I deal with Americork. Min order is 5,000 for all natural corks. Had a 1 time set up on branding. at 5,000, it came to around .16 per cork.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe your family didnt have good cellaring conditions. My bottles are max right now at about 7 years and most of those are fruit wines which are just starting to lose their great taste which IMO is pretty good for a fruit wine.


----------



## mavrik13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was able to get in contact with Waterloo Container, and get a quote for NomaCorcs. I have been using these corks, and have found them to be very nice, but expensive (I've been paying about $0.24 a cork). They quoted me $100 for 1000 straight 1.5" corks, or $110 for 1000 straight 1.75" corks (NomaCorc Classic), plus shipping. I've also been on contact with a few other places, and will report back with any better quotes. 

I can't imagine there are major worries about these corks 'drying out' or other issues from long-term storage, as they aren't made of cork. I would still probably put a little bit of KMeta solution in the bag, to try and give it some humidity. If someone has experience otherwise, please feel free to correct me!


----------

